# Drying up a doe



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Does any one know how to dry up a doe without milking her? The doe in question had kids in late March and had twin girls nursing at least every night for the whole time and now they just got sold yesterday morning... Is it bad for her to have been nursed and now nothing? Should I milk her out and then stop? She's not a milking doe, so not trained to milk and milking makes it kinda an ordeal for us both. I really don't want to make milking her a regular thing. I'll try to get pics of her udder soon.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If you have sage, give her as much as she wants. It helps to dry does up. As to milking her, I *think* with most does it's okay to just let them fill up and leave it...though they will be uncomfortable for a few days until they reabsorb the milk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just watch her udder, she'll be uncomfortable for a few days but after a week, you'll notice her udder decreasing in size.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If your female is pregnant, then don't give the sage. It is my understanding that pregnant females shouldn't have sage.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

This is how my Uncle did it with his meat goat herd. All the does would cry for a few days because they didn't see their babies and because their udders were full. I used to catch some of the friendly does and try to milk them out some because I felt sorry for them.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

She was bred yesterday, would the sage effect the pregnancy then?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1720


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks you! I have a black walnut tree in my front yard, I'll make sure to give her some.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My mom is a Lactation Consultant and she tells human moms not to eat peppermint because it dries up milk, so I gave her (the doe) two Altoids and a branch of Black Walnut leaves.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I may be mistaken, but I thought peppermint increased milk production?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not sure... My mom said that it decreased it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I googled it and I guess I was wrong.  It does decrease milk production.


----------

